# Celestial Pearl Danios requirements?



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

I read what I could find on the web about these diminutive beauties, and have found little info about what water params they like -- and what I have found has been contradictory. One place says they need warm, soft, acidic water, the next says cool, hard, alkaline water. (I love the internet but sometimes... I dont' love the internet. 

Anyone have any personal experience with them they'd like to share...?


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

in my experience it matters on how any fish or animal is raised.info is like gossip. just try to keep like they were raised.


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... sounds like strangely sensible advice...  
Thanks, Tom!


----------

